# Introducing Abby & Ziva



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

If you watch television, you can tell already what my favorite show is. Abby is the dark one and Ziva is the lighter one. They are very silly and I've had them only a couple days now. My mother surprised me with them when I got home from work the other night. 

Ziva









Abby









Now, I've never had more than 1 rat at a time...these two girls came into the petstore together I know that much. Abby has shown to hang out more at the very top level of the cage while Ziva stays at the bottom. Is this normal or do they not get along? I haven't seen them fight or anything. I have plenty of bedding and stuff around the cage for them. The litter at the bottom, with an old tshirt of mine they could burrow into all they want. A big hut to hide in, a nice warm fleecie bed (seen in the picture) and a fleecie hammock at the top hanging from the roof of the cage.

It's just weird to me that this little tiny thing would rather sit up in the top most corner and 'hide' there (the way she curls herself up.)


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww! Their adorable ^_^ I love that little fleece bed you have for them!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

If your mom got them from a pet store, they may not be sisters depending upon what litters their supplier gave them. I am sure they will get along . They are little babys and not set in their ways. Maybe just needing time to get used to new home.

I do like the snuggy stuff you gave them in their cage.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> If your mom got them from a pet store, they may not be sisters depending upon what litters their supplier gave them. I am sure they will get along . They are little babys and not set in their ways. Maybe just needing time to get used to new home.
> 
> I do like the snuggy stuff you gave them in their cage.


I do know that they came in with two males, also of similar coloring to the both of them. Because of the naming scheme I wanted, they selected the girls (if I went with the boys names, I would need a 3rd to complete the set - Tony, Gibbs, & McGee...)

My mother picked up the one girl, Abby, and my grandmother said it was locked in then. As I was finishing work, I had gotten a text 'Abby & Ziva are home...' erm?? oooh....


----------



## debi859 (Jan 13, 2012)

obiously now that we know, that coulda been the reason to stay near the top.....lol she was preparing


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

debi859 said:


> obiously now that we know, that coulda been the reason to stay near the top.....lol she was preparing


I think she was doing her people watching to assess us as potential threats to her unborn babies. Either way, she's my sweetie pie


----------



## PetiteLaSouris (Jan 18, 2012)

Loving the names  defs two of the best characters, so very fitting names for your girls


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

meekosan said:


>


How is that little ferret chair holding up so far? I've been thinking about one of those. n___n
And how are the girls doing? Any progress?


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

They all love the cozy cup. Abby's tail is still quite swollen. I'm going to give her motrin periodically and monitor it. I'll have to make an appointment with the vet definitely for her though


----------

